# Misty out Hunting =D



## Arabian07 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow,you 2 look great!Misty is a very beautiful horse!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, you & her both look lovely!
She is a gorgeous horse!!  I love her name too, it fits her well!


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

That looks like so much fun!

I love the two photos where you're next to the chestnut on the road. They're both in perfect stride with each other (just mirror image) and looking at the camera!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

reallyyyy cute horse.
but where's your leg protection for the horse?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Great pictures. You look like you're really enjoying yourselves. :wink:


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hunting looks like so much fun.
Your horse is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That looks like something I would enjoy. Extreme trail riding


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

lol thanks guys  i love hunting on my baby Misty, the chestnut on the road is my sisters horse Freckles, they are best friends  Misty always sees the camera man lol

Cheval, she doesnt have leg protection because the mud under the boots rubs and gives her really bad mud fever and makes her lame  but they are supported overnight after the hunt


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

that river was so handy, she was much easier to clean off afterwards! lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like loads of fun!! Misty is SOOOOO CUTE!


----------

